# Horsebox - internal height advice



## vicm2509 (11 October 2006)

Can someone please advise me as to how high the inside of a horsebox should be for a 16.2 horse. I tried my horse in a box yesterday (3.5t) and although it measured higher than the inside of a trailer it still seems quite low, perhaps just me being paranoid as usual but any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## horsegirl (11 October 2006)

When I was looking 7 ft 4 seemed to be the norm for 16.2 - 17hh horses.


----------



## juliehannah58 (11 October 2006)

The normal internal height for a Renault Master is 7' or 6'10", this would take no more than 16hh really. I have a high top Renault Master and it has 7'10" of head room, which is nearly as much as Oakley horse boxes! 

We used to have a VWLT35 and that was 7' also.


----------



## Rambo (11 October 2006)

We have 8' in our 7.5t....but that is exceptional 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 7'3" or so should be adequate


----------



## vicm2509 (11 October 2006)

The box is a little over 7ft (say about 7ft2), this should be ok then? I was just looking at him thinking OMG if he had a fit and flung his head up would it go through the roof. He is very good in a box though and ive never had any problems with him, and he will obviously be in there on his own due to the size of the box.


----------



## Rambo (11 October 2006)

If he's a good traveller then I would say you would be fine. Our old lorry only had about 7', maybe a bit less, and my 16.3hh WB travelled in it okay 
	
	
		
		
	


	





As a guide...the Ifor Williams HB505 (suitable for horses upto 16.2hh) has headroom of about 7'1"


----------



## Nic (11 October 2006)

Our lorry that's for sale is 8ft good for my biggies.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (11 October 2006)

Bateson Deauville &amp; Ascot Trailers have an internal height of 7'03" &amp; say it is suitable for up to 17h horses. I have a 16h2" and I wouldn't want him to travel in anything lower than 7'00". I always travel mine with a poll guard on anyway, just incase.

When you measured it it will appear lower than a trailer due to the box being wider &amp; it gives the illusion of being lower. Anything over 7' should be fine...8' fantastic.


----------



## Thistle (11 October 2006)

It you are worried use a poll guard


----------



## slivertonics (11 October 2006)

my box is 7ft 4 high and fits up to 17hh wont really travel much bigger in it


----------



## Happy Bird (11 October 2006)

I looked at 3.5 tonne for my girlie and decided not to buy it as it was no way high enough (she's 16.1 hh). I would like a 6 tonner but they're quite rare it would appear !  My 7.5 tonner is proving a bit to big for me, so it might be up for sale soon !


----------

